Ask HN: Do you use(which?) automatic rest api client/server/docs generators? - ddorian43
======
gchan1979
My team has been using Swagger Codegen ([https://github.com/swagger-
api/swagger-codegen](https://github.com/swagger-api/swagger-codegen)) since
stable version 2.1.5 to generate C#, Ruby and PHP API clients and the
experience is pretty good so far.

~~~
ddorian43
Do you write the swagger-json/yaml manually or do you generate it from you
server-code ?

~~~
gchan1979
We use
[https://github.com/domaindrivendev/Swashbuckle](https://github.com/domaindrivendev/Swashbuckle)
to generate openapi/swagger spec.

